# FE Exam Electrical Review Help



## alfredpayne20122 (Jul 11, 2015)

I got a Bachelor’s degree in Electronic/Electrical Engineering Technology and I want to take the FE Exam Electrical. The problem is I've been out of school for 3 years now and I'm not sure where to start reviewing or what's the best way to review. I want to pass on the first try, so could anyone who took the test recently tell me what I could expect on the exam and what's the best way to prepare???


----------



## lador (Jul 14, 2015)

I have not taken the exam though but planning to write the exam in JAN/FEB 2016. I also have a BSC in Electrical Engineering and been out of school for a while. I just registered for an online review course with "School of PE" for fall session. I read about them and they have a very good review on preparing/bringing people up to speed for the exam.

Good luck!


----------



## TWJ PE (Aug 18, 2015)

I'm sure you have, but confirm you may sit to take the FE with a technology degree.

I used School of PE and I had good results. Using their courses and they finding every practice problem I could find on the internet helped me.


----------



## Alaabella (Aug 20, 2015)

I have a BSC in an Electrical Engineering specified in Telecommunications and I have graduated year ago so I want to take the exam and pass from the first time. I was planning to self-study and then review with an online courses like the school od PE. Does anybody know a good book material to study for the fe exam?


----------



## lador (Oct 12, 2015)

W9TWJ said:


> I'm sure you have, but confirm you may sit to take the FE with a technology degree.
> 
> I used School of PE and I had good results. Using their courses and they finding every practice problem I could find on the internet helped me.


Congrats,

I have been out of school for a while and I am planning to take the FE Electrical and Computer discipline. I just registered for online class "School of PE" to enable me prepare for the exam. Is there any helpful insight you can give to help me prepare for the exam. And how difficult are the questions for the EE FE?

Thanks


----------



## TWJ PE (Dec 20, 2015)

lador said:


> Congrats,
> 
> I have been out of school for a while and I am planning to take the FE Electrical and Computer discipline. I just registered for online class "School of PE" to enable me prepare for the exam. Is there any helpful insight you can give to help me prepare for the exam. And how difficult are the questions for the EE FE?
> 
> Thanks


Sorry for the delay in a reply. I worked crazy hours during October and just now returning to EB. Best advice I can give is while you're going through the School of PE's course, use your calculator and FE manual along with it. Make sure you can use all of your calculators functions (it will save you time for the plug n' chug type questions!). In my opinion, you have to dominate the math, ethics, econ, and prob/stats questions.

Set a time goal to complete the first section, I know I set a 3 hour goal and went over a little bit but I'm glad I did. I felt like I whipped the first section while the second section whipped me.

Best of luck!


----------



## www.studyforFE.com (Jan 22, 2016)

lador said:


> Congrats,
> 
> I have been out of school for a while and I am planning to take the FE Electrical and Computer discipline. I just registered for online class "School of PE" to enable me prepare for the exam. Is there any helpful insight you can give to help me prepare for the exam. And how difficult are the questions for the EE FE?
> 
> Thanks


Based on my experience (passed FE CBT Electrical &amp; Computer in Oct 2014 and PE Power in April 2015) FE and PE exams are challenging in their own respects.

PE exam is more focused as it tests you on a particular area of specialization due to which some of the questions can be quite technical and sometimes convoluted.

I'll elaborate more on FE exam since the question is posted in FE forum.


The biggest challenge involved in FE exam preparation is the *breadth of topics*. You are tested quite literally on all 4 years of ECE undergraduate coursework.

Typically exam questions are relatively straightforward and _*stretch problems are generally exception rather than norm *_(especially when compared to PE exam). You may even come across _*plug and play*_ type of questions where simply knowing the formula will get you the answer. 

*Time management for FE exam preparation can be difficult*. The main reason is that individual sections of FE Electrical and Computer CBT exam specification don't necessarily complement each other. For instance, Digital Systems will have little to no overlap with Signal Processing similarly Circuit Analysis will have little to no overlap with Electromagnetics. This is mainly because of the nature of Electrical Engineering which is by far the most diverse field. As you progress through your exam preparation you will actually be climbing lots of small mountains (each topic is a new challenge) rather than climbing one big mountain.

*Time management during FE exam can be difficult*. There are 110 questions on the examination and it can be difficult to maintain composure throughout the exam.

There is no substitute for studying hard and by putting in conscious effort you will only increase you chance of success. But equally important is _*studying smart*_. I've recently authored a study guide for FE Electrical &amp; Computer CBT exam and setup an online course but even when I was preparing for FE exam I strategically allocated my time and effort towards different sections to maximize my chance of success. For instance, I never took Control Systems in undergraduate which carries similar exam weightage as Linear Systems and Signal Processing. I made sure that I was proficient in Linear Systems and Signal Processing before investing too much time in Control Systems.

Recent graduates/final year students may find FE exam preparation easier while working professional (especially those in design engineering) will probably find PE exam preparation easier.

In either scenario, the best way to ensure success is by keeping yourself motivated/focused, maintaining exam preparation momentum (similar to a workout routine) and putting in _*'conscious and well planned effort'*_ because failing to plan is planning to fail. 

Good luck!


----------



## lador (Feb 16, 2016)

www.studyforFE.com said:


> Based on my experience (passed FE CBT Electrical &amp; Computer in Oct 2014 and PE Power in April 2015) FE and PE exams are challenging in their own respects.
> 
> PE exam is more focused as it tests you on a particular area of specialization due to which some of the questions can be quite technical and sometimes convoluted.
> 
> ...


Thanks, this was helpful.


----------



## lador (Feb 16, 2016)

W9TWJ said:


> Sorry for the delay in a reply. I worked crazy hours during October and just now returning to EB. Best advice I can give is while you're going through the School of PE's course, use your calculator and FE manual along with it. Make sure you can use all of your calculators functions (it will save you time for the plug n' chug type questions!). In my opinion, you have to dominate the math, ethics, econ, and prob/stats questions.
> 
> Set a time goal to complete the first section, I know I set a 3 hour goal and went over a little bit but I'm glad I did. I felt like I whipped the first section while the second section whipped me.
> 
> Best of luck!


Thanks.


----------

